# صور لاعمـــال تركـيب التكــييف المـركزى



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اخوانى الكرام تحية طيبة وبعد

اليوم نبدا سويا بأذن اللة تعالى بوضع صور من مواقعنا لاعمال التركيبات الخاصة بنظام التكييف المركزى وسوف ابدأ بوضع بعض الصور التى اتمنى ان تحوذ اعجابكم

ورجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء من جميع مهندسى المواقع تصوير بعض هذة الاعمال ليكون لدينا البوم من الصور ليتطلع علية المهندسين الذى لم يسعدهم الحظ فى العمل بالمواقع او زيارتها 

ولكم خالص تحياتى​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)

وضعت لكم صورتين كدة عشان الناس تعرف اد ايية موضوع الصور دة جميل للمهندسين اللى مبينزلوش مواقع وكمان عشان اسهل عليكم حطيت بقيت الصور فى ملف مضغوك اسألكم بكل صورة دعاء 

ومنتظر مشاركاتكم فهيا نكمل البوم الصور الخاص باعمال التكييف المركزى


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (30 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا م/ إبراهيم قشانه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)

اعزائى لقد حاولت جاهدار فع الملفات للصور ولم استطع لذلك سوف ارفع الصور مباشرة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)

مؤمن عاشور قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا م/ إبراهيم قشانه


 

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وغفر لك ولوالديك وللمسلمين جميعا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)




----------



## احمد عبود حسين (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخ احمد

نداء الى كل من يملك صور او فيديوهات خاصة باعمال تركيبات التكييف المركزى وضعها فى الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (30 أبريل 2008)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء .ونطمح للمزيد


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (30 أبريل 2008)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء .ونطمح للمزيد


----------



## صاحب الدليمي (1 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم اشكركم من كل قلبي ونسال الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## محمد مدحت الجزار (1 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بشار سمير محسن (1 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ومجهود رائع


----------



## amr fathy (1 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احسان الشبل (2 مايو 2008)

مبارك يا هيمه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مايو 2008)

اخوانى الكرام انى احبكم فى الله 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اعضاء المنتدى الكرام اعلم ان كثيرا منكم يعملون بالمواقع تحت الانشاء وبشركات المقاولات وجميعنا الان نملك اجهزة تليفون محمول مزودة بكاميرات فلا تبخلوةا على زملائكم بالصور 

ولكم خالص تحياتى


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

صاحب الدليمي قال:


> السلام عليكم اشكركم من كل قلبي ونسال الله لكم التوفيق


 
بارك الله فى اصحاب القلوب البيضاء مثلك اخى الكريم


----------



## ياسر حسن (23 يوليو 2008)

متشكرررررررين جدا


----------



## hasona8040 (23 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## mobsher (27 يوليو 2008)

thanks for youuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## أبوظافر (27 يوليو 2008)

يسلمووووووووووووووو


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يوليو 2008)

mobsher قال:


> thanks for youuuuuuuuuuuuu


 
you are welcome


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع انا عندى صور كتير بصورها بالموبايل ونا فى الموقع ياريت طريقة نضعه على المنتدى


----------



## احمد الجميل (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سميرسويدان (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررر


----------



## م هاني شبيب (18 أغسطس 2010)

*تكرم عينك هاي بعض من اعمالنا بالاردن*

*مؤسسة هاني شبيب للتكييف*
*الهواء المركزي*

*

*
 









*
*

​


----------



## م هاني شبيب (18 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## م هاني شبيب (18 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## م هاني شبيب (18 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## م هاني شبيب (18 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
صور بسيطة ولكن معبرة عن الفكرة العامة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام و انتم بخير و رمضان كريم 
اولا مشكور على المجهود و ياريت تختار زوايا اخد الصور كما لو كنت تتأمل منظور 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

